# Controlled hunts



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Results are online. Nothing for me but my son got youth hunt at mosquito and youth at TRC


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing for me 0 for 9. I looked at the odds for the TRC hunt , they drew 16 out of 3685. Wish they would have state how many people they are drawing for each hunt, I wouldn't have applied for those hunts.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

Both my dad and I are 0 for 9 this year. The 2 boys each got Mosquito creek and the youngest got saltfork.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals...nstructions/2016 Deer Applicants and Odds.pdf


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't draw out of 9 try for deer /water hunts . I think this will be my last yr trying so y'alls odds should be better next yr ..lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

First year in a long time that I have not put in for them. Have pretty much drawn for most of them. Just too far of a drive for a one day hunt.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I havent been drawn in 16-17ish years... ill try again next year lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

second year in a row for me and buddy. first deer hunting for me this year. skeeter in Jan for him.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I was drawn for Plum Brook. It will be my first time there.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

island troller said:


> I was drawn for Plum Brook. It will be my first time there.


me too!


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Zippo for me! Son got mosquito youth Oct 15th....can't go will be out of town Maybe somebody has a trade? All those weekends and he got one we'll be away.


----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

I drew TRC Gun and plumbrrok archery on 11/19. Likely can't make the plumbrrok hunt, would trade for something on another date of anyone is interested


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

buymore said:


> Zippo for me! Son got mosquito youth Oct 15th....can't go will be out of town Maybe somebody has a trade? All those weekends and he got one we'll be away.


You should be able to find someone to do a trade. 

My son and I both got nothing this year.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I ended up with a 10/19 magee duck. Probs can't use. I think we are out of town. I seem to pull that one but no deer hunts. Got the opener there last year and hunted it the year before.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

My son has a Mosquito YOUTH hunt for Jan 14th. Willing to trade for a Kildeer Plains YOUTH hunt if interested.


----------



## glaciers3 (Mar 19, 2014)

my son got drawn for Mosquito Youth hunt on Nov.5. willing to trade for killdeer or Killbuck


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Several years in a row of not getting drawn for us. I'll try again next year.....


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

0 for 8 for me . my friend got a TRC muzzy hunt it s a two day hunt but he wants to trade for a Ravenna gun hunt if anyone interested let me know thanks


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son got a youth waterfowl hunt for Mogadore that we probably won't be able to use. The permit is good for both days of the youth season...October 1st and 2nd. If anyone would like to trade let me know...open to either another duck hunt or a deer hunt.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I was 0 or 8 but my son was chosen for 3 I am unfamiliar with. Mosquito Creek youth November 5 archery, Old Woman Creek and the other one in Sandusky area Jan 7 and Jan 9.one shotgun, bring a mentor and the other a muzzleloader hunt. Snook I know you are an old pro at these hunts give me some feedback! Especially the one by your house!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been unsuccessful on everything except Castalia for 10 years. I didn't even apply this year. Maybe the break will put me in the winning rotation next year. Haha


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I was 0-5, just did the waterfowl hunts, I've never been chosen ever.

I have, in the past, gone over the names of who was drawn and compared that to the names of people working for the ODNR. You should do that for a laugh one day.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

OrangeMilk said:


> I was 0-5, just did the waterfowl hunts, I've never been chosen ever.
> 
> I have, in the past, gone over the names of who was drawn and compared that to the names of people working for the ODNR. You should do that for a laugh one day.


Here we go....

Where exactly did you get that information of who was drawn? I only ask because I have requested such information many many times in the past. Not because I thought that there was some conspiracy about ODNR employees getting drawn for controlled hunts that they don't have time to go to, but because I was involved with several different outdoor organizations and we wanted to make our mailing lists for upcoming events more efficient by targeting those who buy licenses and put in for draws. Postage is expensive and wasting it on random addresses that just toss it in the trash seemed pointless. Long story short, I was always told that they couldn't release any names because of privacy policies.


----------



## GFP (Jul 12, 2012)

beaver said:


> Here we go....
> 
> Where exactly did you get that information of who was drawn? I only ask because I have requested such information many many times in the past. Not because I thought that there was some conspiracy about ODNR employees getting drawn for controlled hunts that they don't have time to go to, but because I was involved with several different outdoor organizations and we wanted to make our mailing lists for upcoming events more efficient by targeting those who buy licenses and put in for draws. Postage is expensive and wasting it on random addresses that just toss it in the trash seemed pointless. Long story short, I was always told that they couldn't release any names because of privacy policies.


The names and hometowns are posted on the website under controlled hunts.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...sports/controlled-hunting-and-trapping-events

Scroll down to the bottom and click on "Results by last name" then open up the PDF.

I think ODNR does a great job, and I do think those guys don't get to hunt as much as they want due to working, but then neither do I. I just think if you are going to charge people money to be randomly drawn it should be randomly drawn. OF course maybe it is, I just think those guys seem to have a lot of luck.


----------

